# any one know this body



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i saw this body on utube.
not sure what scale it is.
like to know who makes this body, and if its still on the market.?
it looks like its on a 1/10 truck. 
a rc10gt ?


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

close up of side.
its gas as theres no motor where a elec. would be.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

check mcalister (might not be the right spelling)


----------



## tr22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mcallister makes EDM's (eastern dirt modifieds) which is what that is most are home made out od sheet lexan. Custom works also makes bodies of edm's


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

i would guess custom works.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

looks like this one to me
http://www.customworksrc.com/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=8000056D-1200011394


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

squeeker138 said:


> looks like this one to me
> http://www.customworksrc.com/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=8000056D-1200011394


this is it, my friend has one. the one in the pic has the top peice is put on back ward to how my friends is.
and its windows fallow the line of the inside body.


----------



## Rcer19 (Dec 31, 2002)

It is a Customworks probe body


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

Rcer19 said:


> It is a Customworks probe body


 
if anybody would know Rcer19 would know.:thumbsup:


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

try www.kippshobbies.com he has a nice body made for the rc10gt truck that will fit alot better and looks pretty nice


----------

